# Hedgehog, meet, um, sea... hog...? (Cute pics :) )



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

So, I have become the undisputed hedgehog girl among my friends. As a result, I get sent hedgehog-related items on a regular basis. Yesterday, I received a hedgehog made entirely out of seashells! It's pretty funny. So I thought I'd take a couple of pictures with Eriza and the seashell hedgie (I tried to pose Igel with it but he wanted NOTHING to with it :roll: :lol: )


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh! They are both so cute. Did your friend make the seashell hedgie? It is very well done.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so precious! They actually look alike!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love it! Our house is completely decorated with ocean stuff. I have sea shells every where. That is awesome!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so precious, I love it


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is so neat! And definitely well made.

But I would still steal the real hedgie if I was given the chance :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Seashell is cute, but I will take Igel!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's cute and funny at the same time! :lol: Holly would have ignored it.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha thanks guys, I thought it was pretty cute too... but I'm rather biased XD

I believe it was purchased at a little ocean-trinket shop, my friend lives in Tampa, so there are a lot of little souvenir shops all over. She saw that and "couldn't restrain herself!" :lol:


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

AH! i love it!


----------

